# jon bog here



## jonathon bog (Jan 2, 2007)

hey my name is jon bog im in michigan and im in 9th grade

i came here because my mom says we have to get rid of our cat Diamond so she had me find a place where i can put her listing on. she is in the cats that need homes section

anyway i wont be on here for 6 weeks at the most becuase were being evicted from our home (wich is why we gotta get rid of diamond our cat)


nice to meet you all
jon


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope everything works well for you. If you get this message, please try petfinder.com You can post about your cat there.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry you have to get rid of your cat  . I hope she finds a good new home soon!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry for you, Jon. I hope that things get better for you soon.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jon and I'm sorry to hear about your situation and with the cat. Hope she finds a nice home :wink:


----------

